# Rant: da vinchi



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.cracked.com/article_1840...2=History&wa_user3=article&wa_user4=flashback
We need him reincarnatted NOW!
Just imagine the gooatshit insane warmachines he could make with todays tech.
Laser octopuses anyone?


----------



## Icky (Feb 2, 2011)

If you're going to make a thread about how we should reanimate a brilliant inventor and artists's corpse, _at least spell his fucking name right._


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> If you're going to make a thread about how we should reanimate a brilliant inventor and artists's corpse, _at least spell his fucking name right._


 LASER OCTOPUSES!


----------



## Icky (Feb 2, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> LASER OCTOPUSES!


 
You are the worst person.


----------



## Willow (Feb 2, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> LASER OCTOPUSES!


 Just..go. Serioulsy. Go.


----------



## Rivers (Feb 2, 2011)

The first thing I read on that website:
'Sure, Leonardo da Vinci created some great art or whatever'


----------



## Fay V (Feb 2, 2011)

Is it sad that i find it badass that da vinci spent a lot of time just drawing corpse insides?

also obligatory joke
Artists: draw from life. 
Da vinci: fuck you!


----------



## Willow (Feb 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Is it sad that i find it badass that da vinci spent a lot of time just drawing corpse insides?


 Not at all.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 2, 2011)

Willow said:


> Not at all.


 It really is incredible to see the kind of mind he had. pity we couldn't study it.


----------



## Icky (Feb 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Is it sad that i find it badass that da vinci spent a lot of time just drawing corpse insides?
> 
> also obligatory joke
> Artists: draw from life.
> Da vinci: fuck you!


 
I like Da Vinci, he gives me climbing gloves and double blades and stuff.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 2, 2011)

Right now he's spinning in his grave, trying to build up enough momentum to dig through the thousands of miles of soil directly into the OPs face.


----------



## Willow (Feb 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> It really is incredible to see the kind of mind he had. pity we couldn't study it.


 True. People called him a necromancer because of his anatomy studies too. 

He was cool guy.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> I like Da Vinci, he gives me climbing gloves and double blades and stuff.


 This comment wins so very much. 
Off to hide in some random haystack, yo.


----------



## Rivers (Feb 2, 2011)

I used Da Vinci as my 'inspiration' (Copied his style) during my art course.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 2, 2011)

Rivers said:


> The first thing I read on that website:
> 'Sure, Leonardo da Vinci created some great art or whatever'


 Because as someone's avatar states "fuck art let's kill"


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 2, 2011)

There were probably be a lot of "I told you so" if he were alive today.  Of course, this would be expressed with a proud smirk on his face.

Da Vinci was such a genius.


----------

